# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Π.Γ.Υ. (Πλοία Γενικής Υποστηρίξεως)

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Είναι καθαρά ελληνικός όρος κ εάν θα πείτε general support ship,οι ξένοι δεν θα καταλάβουν.Στα αγγλικά όροι όπως replenishment ship(tanker),logistic support ship,combat support ship ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα.

ΠΓΥ ΑΞΙΟΣ .jpg
Πηγή: Πολεμικό Ναυτικό

Το ΠΓΥ ΑΞΙΟΣ Α464 είναι ένα από τα δύο γερμανικά τύπου 701C που διαθέτει ο Στόλος μας.
Γιά τον Ιlias92 που ψιλοενδιαφέρεται γιά τα πολεμικά αλλά αν θέλει τον "εκπαιδεύω" κιόλας. :Fat:

----------


## Ilias 92

Σε ευχαριστώ Βίκτωρα, θα γίνεις ο νονός μου δηλαδή στα πολεμικά!
Για να μην λέει μόνο ο Ben Bruce ότι έχει καραβολατρικό νονό :Distrust: !!

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως λέει ο φίλος Βίκτωρ, ας δούμε ένα ΠΓΥ το Προμηθεύς Α 374 (δεν ξέρω αν ανήκει στην ίδια κατηγορία ) αυτά θα μας τα πούνε οι γνώστες του θέματος, φωτογραφημένο στη δίαυλο το Ιούνιο του 2008. Για τον Παναγιώτη, τον Βίκτωρ, τον Ilias 92 και όσους τους ενδιαφέρει το θέμα.

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Π 01- Α 374 07-06-2008.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> Όπως λέει ο φίλος Βίκτωρ, ας δούμε ένα ΠΓΥ το Προμηθεύς Α 374 (δεν ξέρω αν ανήκει στην ίδια κατηγορία ) αυτά θα μας τα πούνε οι γνώστες του θέματος, φωτογραφημένο στη δίαυλο το Ιούνιο του 2008. Για τον Παναγιώτη, τον Βίκτωρ, τον Ilias 92 και όσους τους ενδιαφέρει το θέμα.



Σωστά Παντελή,ανήκει στην κατηγορία των ΠΓΥ όπως ο ΑΞΙΟΣ Α464 και ο ΑΛΙΑΚΜΩΝ Α470.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όπως λέει ο φίλος Βίκτωρ, ας δούμε ένα ΠΓΥ το Προμηθεύς Α 374 (δεν ξέρω αν ανήκει στην ίδια κατηγορία ) αυτά θα μας τα πούνε οι γνώστες του θέματος, φωτογραφημένο στη δίαυλο το Ιούνιο του 2008. Για τον Παναγιώτη, τον Βίκτωρ, τον Ilias 92 και όσους τους ενδιαφέρει το θέμα.


 Eυχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή, είναι ένα ΠΓΥ κλάσης Εtna Modified. Με απλά λόγια η κύρια αποστολή του είναι ο ανεφοδιασμός του Στόλου.

----------


## manolis2

Στην πραξη, η κυριως διαφορα του Προμηθεα απο τα Ετνα , ειναι ο μονός πυργος σωληνων πλευρικου ανεφοδιασμου πλοιων . Ο δευτερος που φερουν τα ιταλικα, απαλειφθηκε μαλλον λογω κοστους . 
Αξιζει ομως να αναφερθουμε στον αμεσως προηγουμενο Προμηθεα του ΠΝ, το τελευταιο  των σκαφών που υπηρέτησαν στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό έχοντας κυριευτεί ως λεία του Β' παγκοσμιου πολέμου:*
* "Στις 23 Ιουνίου 1945 ύψωσε την ελληνική σημαία το πετρελαιοφόρο «Marianne», το οποίο επίσης ήταν λεία πολέμου. Εκτιμάται ότι το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του ’30 στην Ιταλία ως υδροφόρα τύπου «G.R.S. 171» για τις ανάγκες του ιταλικού Π.Ν. και είχε περιέλθει στη γερμανική κατοχή μετά το Σεπτέμβριο του 1943, οπότε και μετονομάστηκε «Marianne». Το σκάφος είχε σκοπίμως βυθιστεί τον Οκτώβριο του 1944 από τους Γερμανούς, κατά την αποχώρησή τους από τον Πειραιά, για να παρεμποδίσουν τη χρήση του λιμένος. Αφού ανελκύστηκε και επισκευάστηκε, εντάχθηκε στο Π.Ν. ως «*Προμηθεύς*» και αργότερα έλαβε τον διακριτικό αριθμό «*Α-374*». Το πλοίο είχε χωρητικότητα 500 τόνων, διαστάσεις 38,48 x 7,7 μέτρα και έφερε μια πετρελαιομηχανή η οποία το κινούσε με οικονομική ταχύτητα 5 μιλίων και μέγιστη 7. Χρησίμευσε για τον εφοδιασμό πλοίων και υπηρεσιών εντός των ναυστάθμων Σαλαμίνος και Κρήτης, μέχρι τον παροπλισμό του στις 12 Ιουλίου 1998."


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-pEdnBLS0Rg...+typou+GRS.jpg 

Ιταλική υδροφόρα τύπου GRS, του ιδίου τύπου με το μετέπειτα «Προμηθεύς» (συλλογή MarcoGhiglino). ΦΩΤΟ: ΝΕ

 ΠΗΓΗ:   http://perialos.blogspot.gr/2013/09/blog-post_25.html 





> Eυχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή, είναι ένα ΠΓΥ κλάσης Εtna Modified. Με απλά λόγια η κύρια αποστολή του είναι ο ανεφοδιασμός του Στόλου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στην πραξη, η κυριως διαφορα του Προμηθεα απο τα Ετνα , ειναι ο μονός πυργος σωληνων πλευρικου ανεφοδιασμου πλοιων . Ο δευτερος που φερουν τα ιταλικα, απαλειφθηκε μαλλον λογω κοστους . 
> Αξιζει ομως να αναφερθουμε στον αμεσως προηγουμενο Προμηθεα του ΠΝ, το τελευταιο  των σκαφών που υπηρέτησαν στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό έχοντας κυριευτεί ως λεία του Β' παγκοσμιου πολέμου:*
> * "Στις 23 Ιουνίου 1945 ύψωσε την ελληνική σημαία το πετρελαιοφόρο «Marianne», το οποίο επίσης ήταν λεία πολέμου. Εκτιμάται ότι το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του ’30 στην Ιταλία ως υδροφόρα τύπου «G.R.S. 171» για τις ανάγκες του ιταλικού Π.Ν. και είχε περιέλθει στη γερμανική κατοχή μετά το Σεπτέμβριο του 1943, οπότε και μετονομάστηκε «Marianne». Το σκάφος είχε σκοπίμως βυθιστεί τον Οκτώβριο του 1944 από τους Γερμανούς, κατά την αποχώρησή τους από τον Πειραιά, για να παρεμποδίσουν τη χρήση του λιμένος. Αφού ανελκύστηκε και επισκευάστηκε, εντάχθηκε στο Π.Ν. ως «*Προμηθεύς*» και αργότερα έλαβε τον διακριτικό αριθμό «*Α-374*». Το πλοίο είχε χωρητικότητα 500 τόνων, διαστάσεις 38,48 x 7,7 μέτρα και έφερε μια πετρελαιομηχανή η οποία το κινούσε με οικονομική ταχύτητα 5 μιλίων και μέγιστη 7. Χρησίμευσε για τον εφοδιασμό πλοίων και υπηρεσιών εντός των ναυστάθμων Σαλαμίνος και Κρήτης, μέχρι τον παροπλισμό του στις 12 Ιουλίου 1998."
> 
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-pEdnBLS0Rg...+typou+GRS.jpg 
> 
> Ιταλική υδροφόρα τύπου GRS, του ιδίου τύπου με το μετέπειτα «Προμηθεύς» (συλλογή MarcoGhiglino). ΦΩΤΟ: ΝΕ
> 
>  ΠΗΓΗ:   http://perialos.blogspot.gr/2013/09/blog-post_25.html


Το ΕΤΝΑ είναι το μοναδικό της κλάσης στο ιταλικό ΠΝ. Αυτό λέγεται σταθμός ανεφοδιασμού. 'Αλλες διαφορές υπάρχουν στα ηλεκτρονικά κ τον οπλισμό.Στο δικό μας βασικά προέρχονται από παροπλισμένα.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου καλύτερα να είχε παραγγελθεί ένα LSD/LPD με δυνατότητα ανεφοδιασμού.Υποψήφιο ήταν κ το ισπανικό PATINO.

Eυχαριστούμε γιά την αναφορά στο παλιό ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ. Το πρόλαβα στον ΝΚ το 1982.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΠΓΥ ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ.jpg ΠΓΥ ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ

31-8-08  Σε επιστροφή από εκπαιδευτικό πλου της ΣΝΔ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Π.Γ.Υ Α 464 Αξιός όταν έφευγε προχθές από την Σαλαμίνα άγνωστο για που, φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

Α-464-02-02-07-2019-(ΑΞΙΟΣ).jpg

----------


## sv1xv

Μια αεροφωτογραφία του Προμηθεύς A374 στον Σαρωνικό

----------


## Joyrider

Καλοτάξιδο να είναι το νέο ΠΓΥ του ΠΝ και Αη Νικόλας πάντα στην πλώρη του.


https://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/15...lemiko-nautiko

----------


## Ellinis

Ασφαλώς σημαντική η προσθήκη του πλοίου στον στόλο και ακόμη πιο σπουδαία η κίνηση του κ. Λασκαρίδη. 
Δεν θέλω να φανώ μίζερος αλλά το μόνο που δεν μου άρεσε ήταν η επιλογή του λατινικού Ι στο όνομα του πλοίου. Το Π.Ν. έχει μια πλούσια ιστορία και η παράδοση των ονομάτων των πλοίων έχει και αυτή την αξία της. Ύπηρξαν και στο παρελθόν δυο ρυμουλκά του Π.Ν. με το όνομα ΆΤΛΑΣ οπότε υπάρχει μια συνέχεια, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι άλλη περίπτωση πλοίου με λατινική αρίθμηση στο όνομα, πλην των τορπιλακάτων ΠΑΝΑΓΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ. Περισσότερο σε εμπορικά πλοία συνηθίζεται παρά σε πολεμικά, έστω και βοηθητικά.

----------


## manolis2

[QUOTE=Joyrider;619032]Καλοτάξιδο να είναι το νέο ΠΓΥ του ΠΝ και Αη Νικόλας πάντα στην πλώρη του.

Ο Αη Νικολας παντα στην πλωρη του , αλλα και 2 πενηνταρια εκατερωθεν της γεφυρας οταν τα πραγματα σκουρηνουν πολυ: 
https://www.onalert.gr/wp-content/up.../ATLAS3_PN.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ασφαλώς σημαντική η προσθήκη του πλοίου στον στόλο και ακόμη πιο σπουδαία η κίνηση του κ. Λασκαρίδη. 
> Δεν θέλω να φανώ μίζερος αλλά το μόνο που δεν μου άρεσε ήταν η επιλογή του λατινικού Ι στο όνομα του πλοίου. Το Π.Ν. έχει μια πλούσια ιστορία και η παράδοση των ονομάτων των πλοίων έχει και αυτή την αξία της. Ύπηρξαν και στο παρελθόν δυο ρυμουλκά του Π.Ν. με το όνομα ΆΤΛΑΣ οπότε υπάρχει μια συνέχεια, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι άλλη περίπτωση πλοίου με λατινική αρίθμηση στο όνομα, πλην των τορπιλακάτων ΠΑΝΑΓΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ. Περισσότερο σε εμπορικά πλοία συνηθίζεται παρά σε πολεμικά, έστω και βοηθητικά.


Όντως το πλοίο παρέχει πολλές δυνατότητες,αρκεί να μη μεταβληθεί σε προέκταση του ντόκου κ τόπο βολέματος των βυσματούχων.Κ μένα δεν μου αρέσει ο αριθμός στο όνομα ο οποίος αναφέρεται πότε λατινικός κ πότε αραβικός.'Εχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι επιθυμία του δωρητή διότι κ η Θ/Γ που χάρισε γιά την εκπαίδευση των Δοκίμων λέγεται ΚΥΚΝΟΣ Ι αφού υπάρχει το ΠΠ ΚΥΚΝΟΣ ενώ υπάρχει κ το Ρ/Κ ΑΤΛΑΣ.Μπορεί να μην ήταν τυχαία κ η αρίθμηση Ι,ΙΙ,ΙΙΙ στα περιπολικά Ε.ΠΑΝΑΓΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ή στα Ν.Ι.ΓΟΥΛΑΝΔΡΗΣ Ι,ΙΙ.
Ο χαρακτηρισμός ΠΓΥ είναι ελληνική πρωτοτυπία,το General Support Ship  όταν αφορά πλοία όπως το ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ ή τα 2 τύπου ΑΞΙΟΣ (να αναμένουμε παροπλισμό ενός απ'αυτά) δεν λέει τίποτα,διεθνώς αναφέρονται ως replenishment ships ( vessels),logistic support ships,fleet oilers κλπ.Γενικά αυτός ο χαρακτηρισμός έχει καταντήσει λάστιχο,ξεκινάει από ένα πρώην offshore supply ship έως πλοία ανεφοδιασμού. Ενδεικτικά  το πρώτο Πλοίο Γενικής Υποστήριξης στο ΠΝ ήταν το ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ Α413 κλάσης Βarnegat πρώην υδρογραφικό κ συνοδό Τ/Α.
O πλευρικός αριθμός Α471 ανήκε παλιότερα στο Π/Φ ΒΟΙΒΗΙΣ (πρώην ΞΑΝΘΗ) από τις γερμανικές επανιορθώσεις.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=manolis2;619037]


> Καλοτάξιδο να είναι το νέο ΠΓΥ του ΠΝ και Αη Νικόλας πάντα στην πλώρη του.
> 
> Ο Αη Νικολας παντα στην πλωρη του , αλλα και 2 πενηνταρια εκατερωθεν της γεφυρας οταν τα πραγματα σκουρηνουν πολυ: 
> https://www.onalert.gr/wp-content/up.../ATLAS3_PN.jpg


Κάποιος στο fb ζήτησε Phalanx! Εγώ θα έλεγα 2 Rheinmetall κάπου πιό χαμηλά.
Mε την ευκαιρία,στη θητεία μου στο Α/Γ ΚΩΣ  "ανακάλυψα" με έκπληξη ότι είχαμε Browning M1919 0.30 γιά το αποβατικό άγημα κ φαίνεται ότι το ΠΝ τα χρησιμοποιεί ακόμα!
Εύχομαι το ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι να είναι καλότυχο κ ο Άγιος Νικόλας στην πλώρη του.

----------


## manolis2

> Όντως το πλοίο παρέχει πολλές δυνατότητες,αρκεί να μη μεταβληθεί σε προέκταση του ντόκου κ τόπο βολέματος των βυσματούχων.Κ μένα δεν μου αρέσει ο αριθμός στο όνομα ο οποίος αναφέρεται πότε λατινικός κ πότε αραβικός.'Εχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι επιθυμία του δωρητή διότι κ η Θ/Γ που χάρισε γιά την εκπαίδευση των Δοκίμων λέγεται ΚΥΚΝΟΣ Ι αφού υπάρχει το ΠΠ ΚΥΚΝΟΣ ενώ υπάρχει κ το Ρ/Κ ΑΤΛΑΣ.Μπορεί να μην ήταν τυχαία κ η αρίθμηση Ι,ΙΙ,ΙΙΙ στα περιπολικά Ε.ΠΑΝΑΓΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ή στα Ν.Ι.ΓΟΥΛΑΝΔΡΗΣ Ι,ΙΙ.
> Ο χαρακτηρισμός ΠΓΥ είναι ελληνική πρωτοτυπία,το General Support Ship  όταν αφορά πλοία όπως το ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ ή τα 2 τύπου ΑΞΙΟΣ (να αναμένουμε παροπλισμό ενός απ'αυτά) δεν λέει τίποτα,διεθνώς αναφέρονται ως replenishment ships ( vessels),logistic support ships,fleet oilers κλπ.Γενικά αυτός ο χαρακτηρισμός έχει καταντήσει λάστιχο,ξεκινάει από ένα πρώην offshore supply ship έως πλοία ανεφοδιασμού. Ενδεικτικά  το πρώτο Πλοίο Γενικής Υποστήριξης στο ΠΝ ήταν το ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ Α413 κλάσης Βarnegat πρώην υδρογραφικό κ συνοδό Τ/Α.
> O πλευρικός αριθμός Α471 ανήκε παλιότερα στο Π/Φ ΒΟΙΒΗΙΣ (πρώην ΞΑΝΘΗ) από τις γερμανικές επανιορθώσεις.


Φιλε Βικτωρ Χιωτη καλημερα. Ορθως γραφεις οτι πρεπει να αναμενουμε παροπλισμο ενος ΠΓΥ τυπου Αξιος και μαλιστα εαν πανε καλα οι δοκιμες και η εξοικιωση του πλοιου απο το ΠΝ, υπαρχει προθεση δωρεας και 2ου ομοιου απο τον κ. Λασκαριδη! 
Συνεπως 2 τετοια πλοια θα πανε κατευθειαν ως αντικαταστατες των Αξιος και μια καλη κινηση θα ηταν οταν παροπλιστουν, να προσφερθουν στη συμμαχο Αιγυπτο που ηδη επιχειρει με ενα ΠΓΥ ιδιας κλασης των Αξιος/Lunemburg.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φιλε Βικτωρ Χιωτη καλημερα. Ορθως γραφεις οτι πρεπει να αναμενουμε παροπλισμο ενος ΠΓΥ τυπου Αξιος και μαλιστα εαν πανε καλα οι δοκιμες και η εξοικιωση του πλοιου απο το ΠΝ, υπαρχει προθεση δωρεας και 2ου ομοιου απο τον κ. Λασκαριδη! 
> Συνεπως 2 τετοια πλοια θα πανε κατευθειαν ως αντικαταστατες των Αξιος και μια καλη κινηση θα ηταν οταν παροπλιστουν, να προσφερθουν στη συμμαχο Αιγυπτο που ηδη επιχειρει με ενα ΠΓΥ ιδιας κλασης των Αξιος/Lunemburg.


Kαλημέρα manolis 2, τα πλοία αυτά δεν είναι  στην καλύτερη κατάσταση κ είναι 50+ χρονών μόνο γιά ανταλλακτικά θα χρησίμευαν στην Αίγυπτο (με εξαίρεση αυτά από τις μηχανές ΜΤU MD872 που ίσως να χρειάζονται στο ΠΝ).
Επισης απαιτείται πιστοποιητικό τελικού χρήστη από την Γερμανία.
Επιπλέον δεν πρέπει να νομίσουν στο ΠΝ ότι ένα εμπορικό offshore supply είναι το υποκατάστατο ενός μεγάλου πλοίου ανεφοδιασμού.Αν ήταν έτσι,όλα τα ναυτικά του κόσμου το ίδιο θα έκαναν.Κ η πετρέλευση εν πλω που γράφουν,εννοείται δεν είναι με την γνωστή μέθοδο κ είναι μικρότερη ποσότητα κυρίως γιά καμιά Κ/Φ,κανένα ΤΠΚ κλπ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Επιπλέον δεν πρέπει να νομίσουν στο ΠΝ ότι ένα εμπορικό offshore supply είναι το υποκατάστατο ενός μεγάλου πλοίου ανεφοδιασμού.*Αν ήταν έτσι,όλα τα ναυτικά του κόσμου το ίδιο θα έκαναν.*Κ η πετρέλευση εν πλω που γράφουν,εννοείται δεν είναι με την γνωστή μέθοδο κ είναι μικρότερη ποσότητα κυρίως γιά καμιά Κ/Φ,κανένα ΤΠΚ κλπ


Το έχουν κάνει και άλλα ναυτικά, για παράδειγμα το Βασιλικό Ναυτικό επίταξε το Stena Seaspread και το Stena Inspector για να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις σαν πλοία ανεφοδιασμού και πλωτά συνεργεία στα Φόκλαντ. Μάλιστα ήταν τόσο χρήσιμα που μετά την σύρραξη το Βασιλικά Ναυτικό αγόρασε από τη Stena το δέυτερο και έγινε το βοηθητικό στόλου RFA _Diligence_ (A132).

Stena Seaspread
jo01.jpgΠηγή

RFA Diligence A-132
ne130045032.jpgΠηγή

Το συγκεκριμένο (Άτλας Ι) με τις δυνατότητες DP*  που έχει μπορεί να προφέρει αρκετά μια και αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι το μοναδικό πλοίο του Ναυτικού με τέτοιες δυνατότητες. ¨ετσηξεκτός από υποστήριξη των μονάδων του στόλου μπορεί να προσφέρει σε επισκευές φάρων, σε διασώσεις κ.λπ.

*Dynamic Positioning (Δυναμική διατήρηση θέσης), λειτουργία που συνδυάζει τα δεδομένα απότ ους αισθητήρες (GPS κυρίως αλλά και ραντάρ, αποστασιόμετρα λέιζερ κ.λπ.) και δίνει αυτόματα εντολές στις προπέλες και τα προπελάκια ώστε το πλοία να παραμένει σε σταθερή θέση στη θάλασσα ή σε σταθερή σχετική θέση σε σχέση με άλλο πλεούμενο.
dp-principles-1020x765.jpgΠηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το έχουν κάνει και άλλα ναυτικά, για παράδειγμα το Βασιλικό Ναυτικό επίταξε το Stena Seaspread και το Stena Inspector για να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις σαν πλοία ανεφοδιασμού και πλωτά συνεργεία στα Φόκλαντ. Μάλιστα ήταν τόσο χρήσιμα που μετά την σύρραξη το Βασιλικά Ναυτικό αγόρασε από τη Stena το δέυτερο και έγινε το βοηθητικό στόλου RFA _Diligence_ (A132).
> 
> Stena Seaspread
> jo01.jpgΠηγή
> 
> RFA Diligence A-132
> ne130045032.jpgΠηγή
> 
> Το συγκεκριμένο (Άτλας Ι) με τις δυνατότητες DP*  που έχει μπορεί να προφέρει αρκετά μια και αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι το μοναδικό πλοίο του Ναυτικού με τέτοιες δυνατότητες. ¨ετσηξεκτός από υποστήριξη των μονάδων του στόλου μπορεί να προσφέρει σε επισκευές φάρων, σε διασώσεις κ.λπ.
> ...


Παναγιώτη μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες το πνεύμα μου.Το τι έκανε το Βασιλικό Ναυτικό το γνωρίζω,μόνο που αυτοί έχουν πληθώρα πλοίων ανεφοδιασμού/πετρελαιοφόρων στόλου  κωδικοποιούμενα κατά ΝΑΤΟ ΑΕFS,AOR που διαφέρουν σε δυνατότητες κ ταχύτητα.Αυτά που αναφέρεις αρχικά ήταν επισκευής καλωδίων κ όχι ΑΗΤS,όντως πλοία με φοβερές δυνατότητες.Να προσθέσω ότι τα ΑΗΤS ότι λόγω της συμπεριφοράς τους στον καιρό κ της μεγάλης αυτονομίας χρησιμοποιούνται επίσης από αρκετά ναυτικά κ ακτοφυλακές ως περιπολικά ανοικτής θαλάσσης.
Όσον αφορά το ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι κ το άλλο που λέγεται ότι θα δωρίσει ο κ.Λασκαρίδης είναι πράγματι πολυεργαλεία,μπορούν όμως να υποκαταστήσουν μονάδες σαν το ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ;;;
Απλώς λόγω της κατάστασης , της ηλικίας των 2 γερμανικών ΠΓΥ τύπου 701C  κ  λόγω της κρίσης βρίσκεται η ευκσιρία να παροπλιστούν κ να αντικατασταθούν με αυτό τον πολυ συμφέροντα τρόπο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τα Stena Seaspread και το Stena Inspector ήταν πλοία για υποστήριξη εξεδρών άντλησης πετρελαίου όταν επιτάχτηκαν καλωδιακό έγινε το Stena Seaspread το 1992 όταν πουλήθηκε.

Έχει ενδιαφέρον μια σύγκριση με τα πλοία τύπου 701C κλάσης Αξιος/Lunemburg αν και είναι λίγο άδικο για τα παλιότερα πλοία αφού συγκρίνουμε τεχνολογίες με διαφορά εικοσαετίας σαν σε χαρτάκια υπερατού.

Τα στοιχεία για το Άτλας Ι τα πήρα από το συνημμένο φυλλάδιο της εταιρείας που το χρησιμοποιούσε (και εκτός από στειχεία έχει και φωτογραφίες και σχέδια) ενώ για τα Αξιός τη σελίδα του ΠΝ *εδώ*. 

Το Άτλας Ι υστερεί σχετικά σε μέγιστη ταχύτητα αφού έχει μέγιστη 14,5 κόμβους έναντι 17 κόμβων του Αλιάκμονα.

Δεν έχουμε τη μέγιστη μεταφορική ικανότητα του Αλιάκμονα σε ανταλλακτικά και πυρομαχικά σε τόνους ενώ ο Άτλας Ι μπορεί να μεταφέρει στο κατάστρωμα 655 τόνους (σελίδα 2 στο φυλλάδιο) που ίσως μειώθηκε λίγο λόγω της τοποθέτησης μεγαλύτερου γερανού.

Σε μεταφορά καυσίμων για ανεφοδιασμό ο Αλιάκμονας μπορεί να μεταφέρει 2.442 τόνους (περίπου 2980 m³ με ειδικό βάρος 820 kg/m³) ενώ ο Άτλας Ι μεταφέρει περίπου το ένα τρίτο της ποσότητας 973 m³ δεν ξέρω ΄πόσο εύκολο είναι να χρησιμοποιηθούν οι δεξαμενές για πετρέλαιο που μαζεύτηκε από επιχείρηση αντιμετώπισης ρύπανσης που χωράνε άλλα 1.209 m³ και οι δεξαμενές για απομάκρυνση λάσπης που χωράνε άλλα 728 m³. Αλλά και τα 973 m³ που μπορεί να μεταφέρει δεν είναι μικρή ποσότητα, ενδεικτικά όπως βλέπουμε παρακάτω από το μητρώο ενός αντιτορπιλικού Gearing είχε χωρητικότητα καυσίμων στις δεξαμενές του 193.904 γαλόνια δηλαδή  734 m³.

GMPATSACHTOURIS_00001_0268.jpg
Δηλαδή ο Άτλας Ι θα μπορούσε άνετα να ανεφοδιάσει ένα αντιτορπιλικό που θα είχε στεγνές τις δεξαμενές του.

Σε μεταφορική ικανότητα πόσιμου νερού ο Άτλας Ι υπερέχει αφού μπορεί να μεταφέρει 835 m³ ενώ ο Αλιάκμονας μπορεί να μεταφέρει 203 m³ δηλαδή περίπου το ένα τέταρτο.

Το Ατλας Ι έχει εξοπλισμένο νοσοκομείο οπότε μπορεί να δώσει ιατρική περίθαλψη όπως ο Αλιάκμονας αλλά δεν έχει δυνατότητες νοσηλείας για (παρά μόνο στις καμπίνες) οπότε θα πρέπει να διαμετακομίζονται σε άλλο πλοίο ή τη στεριά αλλά δεν ξέρω αν εχει δυνατότητα νοσηλείας ο Αλιάκμονας

Βέβαια ο Ατλας Ι μπορεί να εκτελέσει πολλές αποστολές από έρευνα και διάσωση, απορρύπανση,  επισκευές φάρων κ.λπ..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Από πυρομαχικά στα τύπου 701C αναφέρεται συγκεκριμένα: 8 κατευθυνόμενα βλήματα,15 τορπίλες,70 νάρκες.
Η διαφορά με ένα κλασικό πλοίο ανεφοδιασμού είναι η ταχύτητα που πρέπει να είναι γύρω στους 20 κ. γιά να ακολουθεί τον στόλο δλδ ακόμα κ οι 17 κ. είναι μάλλον λίγοι.Να μπορεί να εκτελεί πετρέλευση/ ανεφοδιασμό σε στερεά με τον γνωστό τρόπο πλέοντας παράλληλα.Με πλοία όπως το ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι  μπορεί να γίνει με το ανεφοδιαζόμενο να πέφτει δίπλα κ ενώ αμφότερα ακινητούν ή με ελικόπτερο τα στερεά.Ειδικά η πετρέλευση μπορεί να γίνει κ εν πλω με μάνικα από την πρύμη του ΠΓΥ.
Δυνατότητα  πλωτού συνεργείου το ΠΝ δεν είχε από το 1977 οπότε παροπλίστηκε το ΣΑΚΙΠΗΣ Α329.
Πάντως η δωρεά αυτή είναι καλοδεχούμενη διότι εκτός που τα AHTS είναι πολυεργαλεία,υπήρχε πρόβλεψη  γιά 1-2 τύπου ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ ( ; ) η οποία λόγω της κρίσης δεν κατέστη δυνατό να υλοποιηθεί.

----------


## sv1xv

Προσωπικά δεν έχω πεισθεί για την ουσιαστική συμβολή του ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι στις επιχειρησιακές δυνατότητες του ΠΝ. Υπάρχουν τρομακτικές ελλείψεις σε πλοία ειδικών αποστολών, αλλά δεν διορθώνονται με μέτρα απόγνωσης όπως αυτό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Προσωπικά δεν έχω πεισθεί για την ουσιαστική συμβολή του ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι στις επιχειρησιακές δυνατότητες του ΠΝ. Υπάρχουν τρομακτικές ελλείψεις σε πλοία ειδικών αποστολών, αλλά δεν διορθώνονται με μέτρα απόγνωσης όπως αυτό.


Είναι αλήθεια ότι πλοία σαν κ αυτό χρησιμοποιούνται   κ από άλλα ναυτικά σε διάφορους ρόλους.Εκείνο που προσπαθώ να δείξω είναι ότι σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορούν να υποκαταστήσουν τα πλοία ανεφοδιασμού ή πετρελαιοφόρα στόλου ή όπως αλλιώς λέγονται.Υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες ,γιά τον χωρο που καλείται να δράσει το ΠΝ κ λαμβάνοντας τις δυνατότητες του/ων πλοιου/ων αυτή η ΔΩΡΕΑ καλώς γίνεται δεκτή.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Είναι αλήθεια ότι πλοία σαν κ αυτό χρησιμοποιούνται   κ από άλλα ναυτικά σε διάφορους ρόλους.Εκείνο που προσπαθώ να δείξω είναι ότι σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορούν να υποκαταστήσουν τα πλοία ανεφοδιασμού ή πετρελαιοφόρα στόλου ή όπως αλλιώς λέγονται.Υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες ,γιά τον χωρο που καλείται να δράσει το ΠΝ κ λαμβάνοντας τις δυνατότητες του/ων πλοιου/ων αυτή η ΔΩΡΕΑ καλώς γίνεται δεκτή.


Από την άλλη εγώ δεν έχω πειστεί ότι ένα πλοίο σαν το Ατλας Ι υστερεί σημαντικά σε σχέση με τα πρώην γερμανικά τύπου 701C και δεν μπροεί να το υποκαταστήσει.



> Από πυρομαχικά στα τύπου 701C αναφέρεται συγκεκριμένα: 8 κατευθυνόμενα βλήματα,15 τορπίλες,70 νάρκες.


Να δούμε πόσο ζυγίζουν αυτά; 
Ένας εξοσέτ, με τον σωλήνα του εκτοξευτή του, ζυγίζει 1.190 κιλά να το βάλω 1,5 τόνο για τη συσκευασία του οπότε 8x1.5=12 t. 
Μία τορπίλη ζυγίζει περίπου δύο τόνους οπότε 15x2=30 t.
Μία νάρκη Mk18 2140 lb=970 kg να την βάλουμε ένα τόνο 70x1.0=70t .
Έχουμε 12+30+70=112 t Δηλαδή το ένα έκτο από τους 655 τόνους του Άτλας Ι




> Η διαφορά με ένα κλασικό πλοίο ανεφοδιασμού είναι η ταχύτητα που πρέπει να είναι γύρω στους 20 κ. γιά να ακολουθεί τον στόλο δλδ ακόμα κ οι 17 κ. είναι μάλλον λίγοι.Να μπορεί να εκτελεί πετρέλευση/ ανεφοδιασμό σε στερεά με τον γνωστό τρόπο πλέοντας παράλληλα.Με πλοία όπως το ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι  μπορεί να γίνει με το ανεφοδιαζόμενο να πέφτει δίπλα κ ενώ αμφότερα ακινητούν ή με ελικόπτερο τα στερεά.Ειδικά η πετρέλευση μπορεί να γίνει κ εν πλω με μάνικα από την πρύμη του ΠΓΥ.


Δεν μπορέι αν γίνει ανεφοδιασμός υγρών ενώ πλέουν παράλληλα επειδή δεν υπάρχει υποδοχή για σωλήνα 7 ιντσών που έχουν οι μεγάλες μονάδες στο μεσόστεγο ανάλογη υποδοχή; Αυτό που λες για ανεφοδιασμό από πρύμα γιατί δεν είναι λύση;
Επίσης γιατί μόνο με ελικόπτερα ανεφοδιασμός σε στερεά;
 Από ό,τι βλέπω το Άτλας I έχει ένα γερανό υδραυλικό της Hydramarin Crane (τώρα πια έχει εξαγοραστεί από την MacGregor) ανυψωτικής ικανότητας 3,5 t με ακτίνα 15 μέτρα και ακούστηκε ότι θα τοποθετηθέι μεγαλύτερος (να ελπίζουμε με σύνστημα σταθεροποιήσηξς σε κυματισμόι). 
Screenshot_2019-12-08 Παρουσία ΥΕΘΑ Νικόλαου Παναγιωτόπουλου στην τελετή ονοματοδοσίας - εντάξεω.jpg
Από ό,τι βλέπω για τη μεταφορά στερεών δεν χρειάζεται να έχει το πλοίο εφοδιασμού κάποιο εξειδικευμένο εξοπλισμό αλλά απλά ανυψωτικά μέσα.
ATP16.jpgπηγή
Γιατί να μην μπορεί να γίνει ανεφοδιασμός έτσι από το Ατλας Ι;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από την άλλη εγώ δεν έχω πειστεί ότι ένα πλοίο σαν το Ατλας Ι υστερεί σημαντικά σε σχέση με τα πρώην γερμανικά τύπου 701C και δεν μπροεί να το υποκαταστήσει.
> 
> Να δούμε πόσο ζυγίζουν αυτά; 
> Ένας εξοσέτ, με τον σωλήνα του εκτοξευτή του, ζυγίζει 1.190 κιλά να το βάλω 1,5 τόνο για τη συσκευασία του οπότε 8x1.5=12 t. 
> Μία τορπίλη ζυγίζει περίπου δύο τόνους οπότε 15x2=30 t.
> Μία νάρκη Mk18 2140 lb=970 kg να την βάλουμε ένα τόνο 70x1.0=70t .
> Έχουμε 12+30+70=112 t Δηλαδή το ένα έκτο από τους 655 τόνους του Άτλας Ι
> 
> 
> ...


Σημαντικό στοιχείο που παραβλέπεις είναι η ταχύτητα που όπως είπα προηγουμένως απαιτείται να είναι~ 20 κόμβουι.Δεν έχει ούτε τους 17 κ. των τύπου 701C γιά να ακολουθεί τον Στόλο.Η εποχή που το πετρελαιοφόρο ή αυτό που το υποκαθιστούσε έπιανε τους 11 κ. έχει παρέλθει.
Ένα "κανονικό" ΠΓΥ εκτελεί ανεφοδιασμό κ πετρέλευση εν πλω σε 2 πλοία που πλέουν εκατέρωθεν κ σε 1 πετρέλευση από πρύμα.Πετρέλευση από πρύμα γίνεται κ από επίτακτα εμπορικά Δ/Ξ. Προϋπόθεση η υποδοχή των 7" κ αν δεν έχει το ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί.
Γιά τα στερεά είπα ότι ο ανεφοδιασμός μπορεί να γίνει Κ ΑΠΟ ελικόπτερο.
'Ο,τι κ να λέμε θα πάρουμε σύντομα τις απαντήσεις όταν το πλοίο καταστεί επιχειρησισακό.
Εκείνο που δεν μου άρεσε κ είδα στην φωτό  που ανέβασες είναι ότι εξοπλίστηκε με 2 Browning  των 0,50". Περίμενα τουλάχιστον 2 Rheinmetall των 20 mm.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Σημαντικό στοιχείο που παραβλέπεις είναι η ταχύτητα που όπως είπα προηγουμένως απαιτείται να είναι~ 20 κόμβουι.Δεν έχει ούτε τους 17 κ. των τύπου 701C γιά να ακολουθεί τον Στόλο.Η εποχή που το πετρελαιοφόρο ή αυτό που το υποκαθιστούσε έπιανε τους 11 κ. έχει παρέλθει.


O στόλος θα σχηματίσει μια αρμάδα από κύριες μονάδες και βοηθητικά ή τα πλοία θα είναι σε διασπορά στη διάρκεια μιας κρίσης; Και με τα αρματαγωγά με μέγιστη ταχύτητα 16 κόμβων τι γίνεται; Έχω την εντύηπωση ότι αν χρειαστεί να σχηματιστεί μια αρμάδα ναι χρειαζόμαστε ανεφοπδιαστικά σαν το ΠΓΥ Προμηθεύς  αν χρειάζεται να είανι τα πλοάι σε διασπορά χρειάζονται πολλά πλοία σαν τον Άτλα να μπορούν να είναι ακι αυτά σε διασπορά και λόγω μεγέθους να είναι δύσκολο αν εντοπιστούν από τν εχθρό. 



> Εκείνο που δεν μου άρεσε κ είδα στην φωτό  που ανέβασες είναι ότι εξοπλίστηκε με 2 Browning  των 0,50". Περίμενα τουλάχιστον 2 Rheinmetall των 20 mm.


Δεν ξέρω αν έχει τηξν  αντοχή το κατάστρωμα και δεν θα είχε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από τα πενηντάρια δεν υπάρχει περίπτωσή να χτυπηθεί τζετ από πυροβόλο που δεν κατευθύνεται με ραντάρ μόνο σε μη θωρακισμένα ελικόπτερα* και μικρούς στόχους επιφανείας μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι τα πυροβόλα ή να εκδικηθεί το αεροπλάνο που το χτύπησε αν είναι τυχερό.

*Για παράδειγμα στα Απάτσι ούτε το ρεινμένταλ μπορεί να κάνει κάτι αφού η θωράκισή τους αν΄τεχει το βλήμα 23 mm του Zu23

----------


## gioros

Γενικά πιστεύω οτι αυτά τα πλοία δεν έχουν ανάγκη οπλισμού διότι σε κάθε περίπτωση θα προστατευτουν  απο τα υπόλοιπα .Θεωρώ οτι τον οπλισμό τον έχει μόνο για δική του προστασία  σε συνθήκες ταξιδιού και αποστολών πχ πειρατές. Ουσιαστική άμυνα απο μονο του δεν μπορεί να εχει

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> O στόλος θα σχηματίσει μια αρμάδα από κύριες μονάδες και βοηθητικά ή τα πλοία θα είναι σε διασπορά στη διάρκεια μιας κρίσης; Και με τα αρματαγωγά με μέγιστη ταχύτητα 16 κόμβων τι γίνεται; Έχω την εντύηπωση ότι αν χρειαστεί να σχηματιστεί μια αρμάδα ναι χρειαζόμαστε ανεφοπδιαστικά σαν το ΠΓΥ Προμηθεύς  αν χρειάζεται να είανι τα πλοάι σε διασπορά χρειάζονται πολλά πλοία σαν τον Άτλα να μπορούν να είναι ακι αυτά σε διασπορά και λόγω μεγέθους να είναι δύσκολο αν εντοπιστούν από τν εχθρό. 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει τηξν  αντοχή το κατάστρωμα και δεν θα είχε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από τα πενηντάρια δεν υπάρχει περίπτωσή να χτυπηθεί τζετ από πυροβόλο που δεν κατευθύνεται με ραντάρ μόνο σε μη θωρακισμένα ελικόπτερα* και μικρούς στόχους επιφανείας μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι τα πυροβόλα ή να εκδικηθεί το αεροπλάνο που το χτύπησε αν είναι τυχερό.
> 
> *Για παράδειγμα στα Απάτσι ούτε το ρεινμένταλ μπορεί να κάνει κάτι αφού η θωράκισή τους αν΄τεχει το βλήμα 23 mm του Zu23


Aπό ό,τι γνωρίζω τόσο από την θητεία μου όσο κ από το "Αρετή κ τόλμη" ο ανεφοδιασμός εν πλω κ τα σχετικά,μεταφορά βαρέως αντικειμένου,τραυματίου,ταχυδρομείου κλπ είναι πάντα μέσα στο πρόγραμμα των ασκήσεων.Το πρώτο είναι απαραίτητο γιά επιχειρήσεις ιδιαίτερα στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο που είναι στην επικαιρότητα.Αλλά θυμάμαι ότι  στα γεγονότα του 1974 ο Στόλος ήταν σε διασπορά σε διάφορους όρμους.Οπότε ισχύουν κ τα δύο. 
Ο ανεφοδιασμός εν πλω αφορά βασικά κύριες μονάδες,όχι ότι τα αρματαγωγά δεν μπορούν να  τον εκτελέσουν.Απλώς εντάσσονται σε αργές νηοπομπές που παραπέμπουν σε συνθήκες Β' ΠΠ,δυστυχώς.

Τα Rheinmetall που έχουν αντικαταστήσει σε μεγάλο βαθμό τα Οerikon, μπαίνουν κ σε παντόφλες.Λογικά το κατάστρωμα αντέχει αν κ κατά την γνώμη μου θα έπρεπε να μπουν πιό χαμηλά.Σε συζήτηση στο fb κάποιοι μόνιμοι μιλούσαν γιά Phalanx CIWS ή έστω λέει 30άρια! (υπάρχουν στις ΤΠΚ τ. Super Vita, στα ΠΑΘ του ΛΣ κ είναι πύργος της Βreda με κάννη Μauser όπως στο Αrtemis). H απάντησή μου ήταν "Ραϊνμέταλ κ να είσαστε ευχαριστημένοι" !
Ο ελαφρύς οπλισμός- πολυβόλα κ πυροβόλα 20 mm-μπαίνει ως τελευταία γραμμή άμυνας κ κατά ελαφρών στόχων επιφανείας .Υποτίθεται ότι το βοηθητικό συνοδεύεται από μάχιμες μονάδες ή υπάρχει αεροπορική κάλυψη.
Όσο γιά ραντάρ,εμείς στο ΚΩΣ είχαμε με δικό τους ΣΔΒ*  δίδυμα των 3¨/50 Rapid Fire (τρόπος του λέγειν) κ μέχρι να γυρίσουν, το F-104 ( μαχητικό του 1958 ) είχε  εξαφανιστεί από τον ορίζοντα...Έκαναν μόνο γιά κανένα ελικοφόρο α/φ,κανένα ε/π.
Τα ναυτικά ελικόπτερα δεν έχουν θωράκιση.Αν με ανορθόδοξο τρόπο χρησιμοποιηθούν ε/π του στρατού  κατά πλοίων οι Τούρκοι δεν έχουν Αpachee αλλά Τ-129 η θωράκιση του οποίου μάλλον αντέχει βλήματα των 23mm.Γιά τα παλιά Cobra/Super Cobra δεν γνωρίζω.
*Σύστημα Διεύθνσης Βολής,ένα είδος ραντάρ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σίγουρα είναι σημαντικό αντικείμενο και σωστά ασκούνται σε αυτό και όχι μόνο από πλοία ανεφοδιασμού αλλά και μεταξύ μάχιμων μονάδων.
Από το 1974 φάνηκε πόσο ευάλωτα είναι τα πλοία που πλέουν σε στολίσκο αφού οι Τούρκοι αεροπόροι εύκολα εντόπισαν τα δικά τους αντιτορπιλικά και βύθισαν το ένα και προκάλεσαν ζημιές στο άλλο αλλά τους ξέφυγε ένα αργό αρματαγωγό.

Δεν νομίζω να κάνουν τίποτα παραπάνω τα ραϊνμένταλ σε σχέση με τα πενηντάρια τσάμπα παραπάνω βάρος και πιασμένος χώρος. 
Η Ελλάδα παντως έχει δοκιμάσει τη χρήση επιθετικών ελικοπτέρων του Στρατού εναντίων πλοίων και μάλιστα σε πλοίο που είχε οπλισμό με ραινμένταλ αλλά πιθανότατα το ελικόπτερο ήταν έξα απότ ο μέγιστο βεήνεκές των 2.500 m του πυροβόλου (στο 19ο δευτερόλεπτο αν είστε ανυπόμονου δηλαδή t=0'19"):

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σίγουρα είναι σημαντικό αντικείμενο και σωστά ασκούνται σε αυτό και όχι μόνο από πλοία ανεφοδιασμού αλλά και μεταξύ μάχιμων μονάδων.
> Από το 1974 φάνηκε πόσο ευάλωτα είναι τα πλοία που πλέουν σε στολίσκο αφού οι Τούρκοι αεροπόροι εύκολα εντόπισαν τα δικά τους αντιτορπιλικά και βύθισαν το ένα και προκάλεσαν ζημιές στο άλλο αλλά τους ξέφυγε ένα αργό αρματαγωγό.
> 
> Δεν νομίζω να κάνουν τίποτα παραπάνω τα ραϊνμένταλ σε σχέση με τα πενηντάρια τσάμπα παραπάνω βάρος και πιασμένος χώρος. 
> Η Ελλάδα παντως έχει δοκιμάσει τη χρήση επιθετικών ελικοπτέρων του Στρατού εναντίων πλοίων και μάλιστα σε πλοίο που είχε οπλισμό με ραινμένταλ αλλά πιθανότατα το ελικόπτερο ήταν έξα απότ ο μέγιστο βεήνεκές των 2.500 m του πυροβόλου (στο 19ο δευτερόλεπτο αν είστε ανυπόμονου δηλαδή t=0'19"):


Προσωπικά το θεωρώ ορισμό της ναυτοσύνης,ιδιαίτερα με καιρό.Στον ανεφοδιασμό εν πλω τα πλοία είναι  πολύ ευάλωτα γι'αυτό κ φροντίζουν να τον φυλάνε καλά.
Τότε το ΛΕΣΒΟΣ προκάλεσε σύγχυση,μπήκαν στις τουρκικές συχνότητες τουρκομαθείς,είχε κυκλοφορήσει ότι έρχεται ο Ελληνικός Στόλος,ίδιου τύπου τα αντιτορπιλικά...κ όλα αυτά με α/φ F100 του 54 με μη κατ/νες ρουκέτες.Το αργό,ασυνόδευτοΑ/Γ πήγαινε σκάρτα 11 μιλάκια στην καλύτερη.Οπλισμός Βοfors κ Οerlikon,oύτε ψύλλος στον κόρφο τους αν τους έβρισκαν οι Τούρκοι.
Κ όμως π/β μικρών διαετρημάτων χρησιμοποιούνται παγκοσμίως σε μεγάλη έκταση.Οι S έχουν  2 Οerlikon από τους Ολλανδούς το δε ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ μεταξύ άλλων κ ΜG3 των 7,62!
Δοκιμάζουμε Αpache σε αντιαποβατικό ρόλο κ κατ'επέκταση κατά ελαφρών σκαφών όπως η εικονιζόμενη παροπλισμένη Κ/Φ κλάσης Τhetis.Mόνο γιά τα αντιαρματικά Ηellfire υπάρχουν ενδυασμοι ως προς την απόδοσή τους σε θαλάσσιο περιβάλλον.Τα Αpachee έχουν προσνηωθεί κ στο ελικοδρόμιο Φ/Γ. Αυτά τα πρότεινα κάποτε σε αμυντικό περιοδικό κ με κοροϊδευαν!
Αλλά φίλε,νομίζω ξεφύγαμε...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τα πολυβόλα και τα πυροβόλα μικρών διαμετρημάτων είναι χρήσιμα σε απειλές από ειδικές δυνάμεις με μικρά ταχύπλοα σαν αυτά τα ελληνικά *εδώ* ή τα ιρανικά Μπογκαμάρ ίσως εκέι να αποασκοπούν και τα τριαντάρια στις φρεγάτες ή τα MG3 στις πυραυλακάτους.

Ναι για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα ας δούμε ένα ανεφοδιασμό εν πλώ στ 2'38" :

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τα πολυβόλα και τα πυροβόλα μικρών διαμετρημάτων είναι χρήσιμα σε απειλές από ειδικές δυνάμεις με μικρά ταχύπλοα σαν αυτά τα ελληνικά *εδώ* ή τα ιρανικά Μπογκαμάρ ίσως εκέι να αποασκοπούν και τα τριαντάρια στις φρεγάτες ή τα MG3 στις πυραυλακάτους.
> 
> Ναι για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα ας δούμε ένα ανεφοδιασμό εν πλώ στ 2'38" :


Σε λιγο καιρό θα παραλάβουμε από τις ΗΠΑ 4 Pegasus V special operations craft:Pegaus V  wp.jpg wikipedia
Aνέκαθεν υπήρχαν τα μικρά διαμετρήματα στα πλοία,πριν αρχίσουν να διαδίδονται τα ταχυπλοα,τελευταία εμφανίστηκαν κ οι ασύμμετρες απειλές.Βλεπουμε στην Φ/Γ τα Οerlikon που έλεγα καθώς κ Βrowning 0.30".Δλδ επιβιώνουν όπλα που οι καταβολές τους πάνω πίσω στον Β' ΠΠ  το πρώτο ή στον Α'ΠΠ το δεύτερο το οποίο βλέπουμε,τοποθετείται σε έστορα.
Επιπλέον στα περισσότερα καράβια υπάρχουν κ φορητά Stinger.

----------


## sv1xv

> Εκείνο που δεν μου άρεσε κ είδα στην φωτό  που ανέβασες είναι ότι εξοπλίστηκε με 2 Browning  των 0,50". Περίμενα τουλάχιστον 2 Rheinmetall των 20 mm.


Είδα πιο προσεκτικά τις φωτογραφίες του ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι στην Πτήση. Είναι πολύ στριμωγμένα όλα. Εκ πρώτης όψεως φαίνεται ότι δεν υπάρχει χώρος για ελαφρό οπλισμό (πυροβόλο 20-30 mm κλπ) εκτός από τον "εξώστη" κάτω από την γέφυρα, και ακόμα και εκεί θέλει μια ενισχυμένη ημικυκλική επέκταση. Επίσης θα απαιτηθούν και πρόσθετα μέσα ραδιοεπικοινωνίας, οι κεραίες των οποίων οριακά χωρούν στην οροφή της γέφυρας. Ίσως αλλάξω γνώμη αν μου δοθεί ευκαιρία να δω το πλοίο από κοντά.

----------


## D-Mitch

> Είδα πιο προσεκτικά τις φωτογραφίες του ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι στην Πτήση. Είναι πολύ στριμωγμένα όλα. Εκ πρώτης όψεως φαίνεται ότι δεν υπάρχει χώρος για ελαφρό οπλισμό (πυροβόλο 20-30 mm κλπ) εκτός από τον "εξώστη" κάτω από την γέφυρα, και ακόμα και εκεί θέλει μια ενισχυμένη ημικυκλική επέκταση. Επίσης θα απαιτηθούν και πρόσθετα μέσα ραδιοεπικοινωνίας, οι κεραίες των οποίων οριακά χωρούν στην οροφή της γέφυρας. Ίσως αλλάξω γνώμη αν μου δοθεί ευκαιρία να δω το πλοίο από κοντά.


Ήταν δικό μου το άρθρο στη Πτήση. Δεν υπάρχει περιθώριο για εγκατάσταση επιπρόσθετου οπλισμού και δεν νομίζω ότι απαιτείται. Άντε να φέρει και μερικές σκανδάλες για Stinger. Το μόνο μειονέκτημα που βρίσκω στο συγκεκριμένο σκάφος ειναι η ταχύτητά του που είναι αρκετά μικρή. Υπάρχει πολύς χώρος στην οροφή και θα τοποθετηθεί πλούσιος εξοπλισμός επικοινωνιών σύμφωνα με τα σχέδια.

----------


## Joyrider

Βίντεο από την εκπομπή "Αρετή και Τόλμη" την ημέρα της ένταξης. Διακρίνεται καθαρά ο οπλισμός, ενώ ενδιαφέρων μου προξενεί το γεγονός ότι έχει κυβερνήτη αντιπλοίαρχο, θα περίμενα ίσως πλωτάρχη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βίντεο από την εκπομπή "Αρετή και Τόλμη" την ημέρα της ένταξης. Διακρίνεται καθαρά ο οπλισμός, ενώ ενδιαφέρων μου προξενεί το γεγονός ότι έχει κυβερνήτη αντιπλοίαρχο, θα περίμενα ίσως πλωτάρχη.


Θα έλεγα υπερβολή αφού τα μεγαλύτερα κ πραγματικά ΠΓΥ έχουν αντιπλοιαρχο.Αυτό εδω,στην ουσία  Ρ/Κ ανοικτής θαλάσσης με αυξημένες δυνατότητες,το ίδιο.
Παραπάνω από τα Υ/Β που έχουν πλωτάρχη

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Θα έλεγα υπερβολή αφού τα μεγαλύτερα κ πραγματικά ΠΓΥ έχουν αντιπλοιαρχο.Αυτό εδω,στην ουσία  Ρ/Κ ανοικτής θαλάσσης με αυξημένες δυνατότητες,το ίδιο.
> Παραπάνω από τα Υ/Β που έχουν πλωτάρχη


Στην παράγραφο 5 του άρθρου 0404 στο κεφάλαιο 4 των Διατάξεων του Π.Ν. (ΦΕΚ 89Α/1993 αλλά μπορείτε να τις δείτε κι *εδώ*):
 "Τα Πολεμικά Πλοία κυβερνώνται από Μαχίμους Αξιωματικούς βαθμού και πείρας αναλόγων με τις επιχειρησιακές τους δυνατότητες και αποστολές δια τις οποίες προορίζονται."

Όπως βλέπουμε οι διατάξεις του ΠΝ δεν έχουν κριτήριο το μέξγεθος του πλοίου ή αν κατασκευάστηκε από την αρχή σαν πολεμικό ή έγινε αργότερα. Στο κάτω κάτω στην ιστορία του Ναυτικού έχουμε πολλά πλοία πο ήταν πρώην εμπορικά με μεγάλη δράση έιτε σαν επίτακτα (πχ το Κορινθία ) ή ενταγμένα στο Στόλο  (πχ το Ήφαιστος). 

Αφού τα ΠΓΥ έχουν κυβερνήτη αντιπλοίαρχο γιατί να μην έχει ο Άτλας Ι αφού για τέτοιες αποστολές προορίζεται;

Με την ίδια λογική και τα ΠΓΥ τύπου 701C LUNEBERG (Αξιός, Αλιάκμων) είναι ουσιαστικά φορτηγά γενικού φορτίου με αυξημένες δυνατότητες και μάλιστα όπως είδαμε σε προγούμενες σελίδες σε καποιους τομείς (πχ μεταφορική ικανότητα πυρομαχικών, ή η ικανότητα Dynamic Positioning) υποδεέστερες από το Άτλας Ι.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ακόμα και αν καθόριζε το μέγεθος του πλοίου το βαθμό του Κυβερνήτη και αν* είναι σωστό το εκτόπισμα των 5297 t που δίνει η σχετική σελίδα του ΠΝ *εδώ* τότε έχει εκτόπισμα εφάμιλλο με ...αντιτορπιλικό.


*Τα περισσότερα στοιχεία  που διασταυρώνονται (από νηογνώμονες κ.λπ.) είναι σωστά αλλά έχει λαθάκια όπως το Καθαρό Εκτόπισμα σαν μετάφραση του DWT (είναι σωστό αφού αν κυριολεκτήσουμε αφού DWT είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ άφορτου εκτοπίσματοςκαι  εκτοπίσματος πλήρους φόρτου, αλλά δεν είναι δόκιμος όρος), ή τα πολυβόλα 50 mm και 30 mm αντί 0,5" και 0,3".

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όπως βλέπουμε οι διατάξεις του ΠΝ δεν έχουν κριτήριο το μέξγεθος του πλοίου ή αν κατασκευάστηκε από την αρχή σαν πολεμικό ή έγινε αργότερα. Στο κάτω κάτω στην ιστορία του Ναυτικού έχουμε πολλά πλοία πο ήταν πρώην εμπορικά με μεγάλη δράση έιτε σαν επίτακτα (πχ το Κορινθία ) ή ενταγμένα στο Στόλο  (πχ το Ήφαιστος). 
> 
> Αφού τα ΠΓΥ έχουν κυβερνήτη αντιπλοίαρχο γιατί να μην έχει ο Άτλας Ι αφού για τέτοιες αποστολές προορίζεται;
> 
> Με την ίδια λογική και τα ΠΓΥ τύπου 701C LUNEBERG (Αξιός, Αλιάκμων) είναι ουσιαστικά φορτηγά γενικού φορτίου με αυξημένες δυνατότητες και μάλιστα όπως είδαμε σε προγούμενες σελίδες σε καποιους τομείς (πχ μεταφορική ικανότητα πυρομαχικών, ή η ικανότητα Dynamic Positioning) υποδεέστερες από το Άτλας Ι.


Το ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ λόγω της χρήσης ως συνοδό Υ/Β πρέπει να είχε κυβερνήτη έφεδρο αξκό.Το ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ μετακευασμένο σε πλωτό συνεργείο  κ ενταγμένο στον Στόλο σίγουρα μόνιμο.
Μένει να δούμε αν θα συνεχίσει το ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι να έχει αντιπλοίαρχο ως καινοφανής τύπος πλοίου γιά το ΠΝ:Aπό τον αντικατάστατη του ή από τον κυβερνήτη του δευτέρου πλοίου.Π.χ. Το ΕΛΛΗ σαν πρώτη κ σύγχρονη Φ/Γ είχε σε ορισμένες θέσεις είχε αξκούς 1-2 βαθμούς πιό πάνω από το κανονικό.
Τα τύπου 701C δεν μπορεί να πούμε ότι είναι ουσιαστικά φ/γ γενικού φορτίου με αυξημένες δυνατότητες αφού διαφέρουν κ είναι από κατασκευής ΠΓΥ (ελληνική επινόηση ο όρος) ή όπως αλλιώς τα λένε οι Γερμανοί.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> τα πολυβόλα 50 mm και 30 mm αντί 0,5" και 0,3".


Είναι τραγικό,αυτοί που γράφουν την ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ να μην ξέρουν τι είναι το 0.50 κ 0.30 στο διαμέτρημα των πολυβόλων.
Έχω γράψει  παλαιότερα ότι βρίθει λαθών κ  δυστυχώς συνεχίζει να γράφεται στο "πόδι".

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Μένει να δούμε αν θα συνεχίσει το ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι να έχει αντιπλοίαρχο ως καινοφανής τύπος πλοίου γιά το ΠΝ:Aπό τον αντικατάστατη του ή από τον κυβερνήτη του δευτέρου πλοίου.Π.χ. Το ΕΛΛΗ σαν πρώτη κ σύγχρονη Φ/Γ είχε σε ορισμένες θέσεις είχε αξκούς 1-2 βαθμούς πιό πάνω από το κανονικό.
> Τα τύπου 701C δεν μπορεί να πούμε ότι είναι ουσιαστικά φ/γ γενικού φορτίου με αυξημένες δυνατότητες αφού διαφέρουν κ είναι από κατασκευής ΠΓΥ (ελληνική επινόηση ο όρος) ή όπως αλλιώς τα λένε οι Γερμανοί.


Και το Ατλας Ι για ΠΓΥ έχει κατασκευαστεί από την αρχή αλλά πλατφορμών εξόρυξης πετρελαίου, μένει να δούμε πόσο διαφέρει η υποστήριξη πολεμικών πλοίων από την αυτό.
ΓΑφού στα ΠΓΥ προβλέπεται να είναι αντιπλοίαρχος ο Κυβερνήτης γιατίο πρέπει αν διαφέρει το Άτλας Ι. Αφού όπως είνδαμε στις διατάξεις του ΠΝ ορίζεται ότι η αποστολή του πλοίου καθορίζει ο βαθμό του Κυβερνήτη. Επειδή δεν κατασκευάστηκε σαν πολεμικό πλοίο από την αρχή;

Από το βιογραφικό του Κυβερνήτη *εδώ* να υποθέσω ότι στο Ναυτικό σκοεύει να το χρησιμοποιήσει και σστην υποσ΄τηριξη των ταχέων σκαφών όπως τκάνει με αντίστοιχα πλοία το Νορβηγικό Ναυτικό;

Skjold-klassen_bunkring-6.jpgΠηγή

----------


## Joyrider

Και νέα δωρεά από τον Λασκαρίδη !

Μπράβο, με το καλό να το παραλάβει το ΠΝ και καλοτάξιδο να είναι !
Το νέο πλοίο, το οποίο φέρει το όνομα «VICTOR», είναι μήκους 85 μέτρων  και εκτοπίσματος 4.500 τόνων, κατασκευής 2002. Είναι μεγαλύτερο από το  «ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι» και αναμένεται να ενταχθεί στη δύναμη του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού  αμέσως μετά το Πάσχα 2020, μετονομαζόμενο σε «ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ».

https://www.naftikachronika.gr/2020/...karidi-sto-pn/

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αναρωτιέμαι αν το ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι έχει καταστεί επιχειρησιακό.
Πάντως καλοδεχούμενο κ αυτό.

----------


## npapad

> Και νέα δωρεά από τον Λασκαρίδη !
> 
> Μπράβο, με το καλό να το παραλάβει το ΠΝ και καλοτάξιδο να είναι !
> Το νέο πλοίο, το οποίο φέρει το όνομα «VICTOR», είναι μήκους 85 μέτρων  και εκτοπίσματος 4.500 τόνων, κατασκευής 2002. Είναι μεγαλύτερο από το  «ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι» και αναμένεται να ενταχθεί στη δύναμη του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού  αμέσως μετά το Πάσχα 2020, μετονομαζόμενο σε «ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ».
> 
> https://www.naftikachronika.gr/2020/...karidi-sto-pn/


To VICTOR είναι το πρώην HIGHLAND NAVIGATOR που έχω ανεβάσει εδώ :
https://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread...610#post613610
Το βλέπω σήμερα το πρωί 11-3-2020 να ανεβαίνει για Πειραιά. Δυτικά της Σαντορίνης αυτή τη στιγμή. Όσοι είστε στον Πειραιά παραφυλάξτε το για τις σχετικές φωτογραφίες !

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αναρωτιέμαι αν το ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι έχει καταστεί επιχειρησιακό.
> Πάντως καλοδεχούμενο κ αυτό.


Γιατί να μην είναι επιχειρησιακό; Πλήρωμα έχει από τις 2 Δεκεμβρίου που εντάχτηκε επίσημα στο στόλο, το πλήρωμα όπως βλέπουμε *εδώ* έκανε και ταξίδι 52 μίλια για εξοικείωση στις 4-12. Τι χρειάζεται παραπάνω από πετρέλαια και φορτίο να παραδώσει στα πλοία που ανεφοδιάζει;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γιατί να μην είναι επιχειρησιακό; Πλήρωμα έχει από τις 2 Δεκεμβρίου που εντάχτηκε επίσημα στο στόλο, το πλήρωμα όπως βλέπουμε *εδώ* έκανε και ταξίδι 52 μίλια για εξοικείωση στις 4-12. Τι χρειάζεται παραπάνω από πετρέλαια και φορτίο να παραδώσει στα πλοία που ανεφοδιάζει;


Πάντα ένα πολεμικό πλοίο χρειάζεται ένα διάστημα να γίνει κ μάλιστα κηρύσσεται επίσημα επιχειρησιακό,όπως άλλωστε γίνεται γενικά στις Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις π.χ μιά μοίρα αεροσκαφών.Εδώ πλοίο που είναι από ακινησία MAK ή ΠΕΑΚ πρέπει πρώτα να κάνει work up παρέα με άλλο του ίδιου τύπου ή συμμετοχή σε κάποια άσκηση.Προσωπικά μου έχει τύχει.
Γιά το ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι εμείς οι απ' έξω θα το καταλάβουμε όταν το δούμε να παιρνει μέρος σε ασκήσειcς κ 1 από τα τύπου 701C να παροπλίζεται.

----------


## sv1xv

> Γιά το ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι εμείς οι απ' έξω θα το καταλάβουμε όταν το δούμε να παιρνει μέρος σε ασκήσειcς


Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση του ΠΝ συμμετείχε σε άσκηση τις προηγούμενες ημέρες (15-18 Ιουνίου), έχουν δημοσιευθεί και σχετικές φωτογραφίες: 

https://www.hellenicnavy.gr/el/enime...-naftikoy.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση του ΠΝ συμμετείχε σε άσκηση τις προηγούμενες ημέρες (15-18 Ιουνίου), έχουν δημοσιευθεί και σχετικές φωτογραφίες: 
> 
> https://www.hellenicnavy.gr/el/enime...-naftikoy.html


Σ'ευχαριστώ,περίμενα νωρίτερα στην "Καταιγίς". ΟΚ δείχνει κάποια μεταφορά αντικειμένου κ στο βίντεο αλλά θα ήταν ενδιφέρον να δούμε πετρέλευση.

----------


## sv1xv

Στο Naval Analyses έχει σήμερα φωτογραφία και του επόμενου ΠΓΥ A-472.

https://twitter.com/D__Mitch/status/1278770272783515649

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο Naval Analyses έχει σήμερα φωτογραφία και του επόμενου ΠΓΥ A-472.
> 
> https://twitter.com/D__Mitch/status/1278770272783515649


Είναι το ΗPAKΛΗΣ, ο φίλος D-Mitch είναι μέλος εδώ.
Να αναμένουμε παροπλισμό του ΑΞΙΟΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

Στα γεράματα - 52 Μαΐων είναι πια - ο ΑΞΙΟΣ παραμένει μάχιμος υποστηρίζοντας τις μονάδες του Στόλου που επιχειρούν στα όρια της ΑΟΖ μας. Το που και πότε δεν το λέμε...  🤐 Δυστυχώς οι φωτο έχουν κάποια κλίση λόγω της απόστασης και του αέρα που όπως βλέπετε ήταν αρκετός.

IMG_1538.jpg IMG_1534.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στα γεράματα - 52 Μαΐων είναι πια - ο ΑΞΙΟΣ παραμένει μάχιμος υποστηρίζοντας τις μονάδες του Στόλου που επιχειρούν στα όρια της ΑΟΖ μας. Το που και πότε δεν το λέμε...  🤐 Δυστυχώς οι φωτο έχουν κάποια κλίση λόγω της απόστασης και του αέρα που όπως βλέπετε ήταν αρκετός.
> 
> IMG_1538.jpg IMG_1534.jpg


Εδώ φαίνεται η χρησιμότητα των πραγματικών ΠΓΥ σε ανοικτή θάλασσα όπως είναι η Ανατολική Μεσόγειος.Ο γερόλυκος ΑΞΙΟΣ όπως κ το αδελφό του συνεχίζει να προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες του στον Στόλο.Τα σκάφη που δώρισε ο κ. Λασκαρίδης είναι καταλληλότερα γιά άλλες αποστολές  κ σε μονάδες όπως τα ΤΠΚ.

----------


## manolis2

Τα ΠΓΥ που δώρισε ο κ. Λασκαρίδης μπορουν να εκτελεσουν πετρελευση αλλων πλοιων μονο παραβεβλημενα - ακινητα, στην πραξη δηλαδη μονο εν ορμω και με καλες καιρικες συνθηκες. Συνεπως χωρις αλλαγες, δεν μπορουν να αντικαταστησουν πληρως τα ΑΞΙΟΣ παρα μονο εν μερει.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

στην εκπομπή "με Αρετή και Τόλμη" εχτές (11-4-2021) είδαμε την επιχειρησιακή αξιοποίηση των ΠΦΥ Ατλας και Ηρακλής. Αντί αν ακολουθ΄υν αρμάδες να είναι σε διασπορά και αν ανεφοδιαζουν πυραυλακάτους τη νύρα ώστε αυτές να μην απομακρύνονται από τις θέσεις διασποράς τους και να μην χρειάζεται να προσεγκίσουν σε λιμάνι που είναι εύκολος στόχος, είναι τακτική που εχει χρησιμοποιηθεί από παλιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To είχα δει κ εγώ το βίντεο,μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι το ΠΓΥ είναι ολόφωτο,κάτι που έχεται σε αντίθεση με την μυστικότητα της επιχείρησης.

----------


## manolis2

Aνεφοδιασμο στη θαλασσα κανουν ο Ατλας και ο Ηρακλής, οχι ομως εν κινησει οπως κανουν τα αλλα ΠΓΥ. Επισης επειδη εχουν πολυ χαμηλη ταχυτητα, δεν μπορουν να ακολουθησουν κανονικα τον υπολοιπο στολο (οπως κανουν τα αλλα ΠΓΥ). Αυτο σημαινει οτι προκειμενου ο Ατλας και ο Ηρακλής να ανεφοδιασουν αλλα πλοια (μονο ΤΠΚ?), απαιτείται να εχουν ραντεβου σε συγκεκριμενο σημειο, ενω οσο διαρκει ο ανεφοδιασμος, πρεπει να ειναι ακινητα, γεγονος που διδει στοχο.





> στην εκπομπή "με Αρετή και Τόλμη" εχτές (11-4-2021) είδαμε την επιχειρησιακή αξιοποίηση των ΠΦΥ Ατλας και Ηρακλής. Αντί αν ακολουθ΄υν αρμάδες να είναι σε διασπορά και αν ανεφοδιαζουν πυραυλακάτους τη νύρα ώστε αυτές να μην απομακρύνονται από τις θέσεις διασποράς τους και να μην χρειάζεται να προσεγκίσουν σε λιμάνι που είναι εύκολος στόχος, είναι τακτική που εχει χρησιμοποιηθεί από παλιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Aνεφοδιασμο στη θαλασσα κανουν ο Ατλας και ο Ηρακλής, οχι ομως εν κινησει οπως κανουν τα αλλα ΠΓΥ. Επισης επειδη εχουν πολυ χαμηλη ταχυτητα, δεν μπορουν να ακολουθησουν κανονικα τον υπολοιπο στολο (οπως κανουν τα αλλα ΠΓΥ). Αυτο σημαινει οτι προκειμενου ο Ατλας και ο Ηρακλής να ανεφοδιασουν αλλα πλοια (μονο ΤΠΚ?), απαιτείται να εχουν ραντεβου σε συγκεκριμενο σημειο, ενω οσο διαρκει ο ανεφοδιασμος, πρεπει να ειναι ακινητα, γεγονος που διδει στοχο.


Εννοείται ότι κάνουν μόνο ανεφοδιασμό  alongside δίνοντας ραντεβού σε κάποιο ορμίσκο από τους πολλούς στο Αιγαίο όπου αποκρύπτονται οι ΤΠΚ.Λόγω της δυνατότητας dynamic positioning δεν χρειάζεται να φουντάρουν οπότε σε περίπτωση κινδύνου μπορεί να διακοπεί ο ανεφοδιασμός αμέσως.
Βασικά είναι κατάλληλα γιά σκάφη μεγέθους  πχΤΠΚ,Κ/Φ τα οποία δεν έχω δει να κάνουν πετρέλευση εν πλω.
Υπηρετήσας μου είπε ότι η ταχύτητα των τύπου 701C δυστυχώς είναι μόνο 12 κ...

----------


## manolis2

Αρα φιλε Βικτωρ μιλαμε μονο για ανεφοδιασμο εν ορμω απο τα νεα ΠΓΥ σε πλοια μεγεθους ΤΠΚ/ΚΦ τα οποια μαλλον δεν εχουν τις υποδοχες ταχειας πετρελευσης των φρεγατων , οποω ςφαινεται στην παρακατω φωτο. Αυτο για τους 12 κομβους ελπιζω να μην ισχυει και παντως δεν πρεπει να δημοσιοποιηται. Ο Ηρακλης φερεται οτι εχει ταχυτητα 15 κ.  Παντως η απεμπλοκη στη φαση του ανεφοδιασμου δεν φαινεται να ειναι τοσο απλη:
https://nb.bbend.net/media/news/2020...trelaio_nb.jpg





> Εννοείται ότι κάνουν μόνο ανεφοδιασμό  alongside δίνοντας ραντεβού σε κάποιο ορμίσκο από τους πολλούς στο Αιγαίο όπου αποκρύπτονται οι ΤΠΚ.Λόγω της δυνατότητας dynamic positioning δεν χρειάζεται να φουντάρουν οπότε σε περίπτωση κινδύνου μπορεί να διακοπεί ο ανεφοδιασμός αμέσως.
> Βασικά είναι κατάλληλα γιά σκάφη μεγέθους  πχΤΠΚ,Κ/Φ τα οποία δεν έχω δει να κάνουν πετρέλευση εν πλω.
> Υπηρετήσας μου είπε ότι η ταχύτητα των τύπου 701C δυστυχώς είναι μόνο 12 κ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αρα φιλε Βικτωρ μιλαμε μονο για ανεφοδιασμο εν ορμω απο τα νεα ΠΓΥ σε πλοια μεγεθους ΤΠΚ/ΚΦ τα οποια μαλλον δεν εχουν τις υποδοχες ταχειας πετρελευσης των φρεγατων , οποω ςφαινεται στην παρακατω φωτο. Αυτο για τους 12 κομβους ελπιζω να μην ισχυει και παντως δεν πρεπει να δημοσιοποιηται. Ο Ηρακλης φερεται οτι εχει ταχυτητα 15 κ.  Παντως η απεμπλοκη στη φαση του ανεφοδιασμου δεν φαινεται να ειναι τοσο απλη:
> https://nb.bbend.net/media/news/2020...trelaio_nb.jpg


Από διδάγματα  του Β'ΠΠ ακόμα, γνωρίζουμε ότι ο ανεφοδιασμός είναι το πιό ευάλωτο σημείο γιά τα πλοία που συμμετέχουν, γι' αυτό κ προστατεύεται καλώς.Αυτή η διαδικασία με τα νέα ΠΓΥ είναι ένα βήμα προς το καλύτερο αφού τα προς ανεφοδιασμό σκάφη αντί να καταπλεύσουν στους ναυστάθμους ή σε κάποια ναυτική βάση,μέχρι πρόσφατα χρησιμοποιούσαν ακινητούντα υποδομές σε διάφορα νησιά.
Ευχαριστώ γιά την παρατήρησή σου αλλά είναι γνωστό ότι οι αναφερόμενες ταχύτητες σε διάφορες πηγές απέχουν από την πραγματικότητα,πόσο μάλλον όταν πρόκειται γιά πλοια ~ 55 ετών.Toυς 17 κ. που αναφέρονται το site του ΠΝ κ αλλού,εγώ τους βρίσκω σε έντυπο της Blohm+ Voss δλδ όταν ήταν καινούργια κ υπό ιδανικες συνθήκες.

----------


## manoubras 33

ΠΓΥ* ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ* Σύρος 27/6/2021 
Το πλοιο έμεινε στο λιμάνι λίγο παραπάνω από μια ημέρα, και το θαυμάσαμε! Προσφέρω τρεις φωτογραφίες του.

DSCN0485.JPG DSCN0489.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## sv1xv

Ο Π. Λασκαρίδης προσφέρει και τρίτο ΠΓΥ στο ΠΝ. Μάλλον πρόκειται για το PSV Wilson Atlantic, IMO: 9255957, με σημαία Παναμά, το οποίο βρίσκεται στο Nordby της Δανίας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο Π. Λασκαρίδης προσφέρει και τρίτο ΠΓΥ στο ΠΝ. Μάλλον πρόκειται για το PSV Wilson Atlantic, IMO: 9255957, με σημαία Παναμά, το οποίο βρίσκεται στο Nordby της Δανίας.


Το ΠΝ θα καταντήσει συλλέκτης πλοίων anchor handling.Aς συνεισφέρει ο κ. Λασκαρίδης γιά τις νέες φρεγάτες.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ο Π. Λασκαρίδης προσφέρει και τρίτο ΠΓΥ στο ΠΝ. Μάλλον πρόκειται για το PSV Wilson Atlantic, IMO: 9255957, με σημαία Παναμά, το οποίο βρίσκεται στο Nordby της Δανίας.


Διάβασα οτι θα πάρει το όνομα ΑΙΑΣ, συναφές με τα ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ και ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι και που όπως και τα άλλα χρησιμοποιήθηκαν έως τώρα ως ονόματα ρυμουλκών.
Επειδή όμως υπάρχει ενεργό ρυμουλκό ΑΙΑΣ, ελπίζω να μην υιοθετηθεί - όπως στο ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι - η πρακτική του λατινικού Ι για να διαφοροποιηθεί. Αυτή είναι μια πρακτική που συνηθίζεται στο εμπορικό ναυτικό και που μέχρι τώρα δεν την είχαμε συναντήσει στο ΠΝ πλην των ΤΠΚ ΠΑΝΑΓΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ. Αν ο δωρητής επιθυμεί το συγκεκριμένο όνομα ίσως θα είναι καλύτερα να μετονομαστεί το ρυμουλκό ΑΙΑΣ σε κάτι άλλο και να απελευθερωθεί το όνομα προς νέα χρήση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Διάβασα οτι θα πάρει το όνομα ΑΙΑΣ, συναφές με τα ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ και ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι και που όπως και τα άλλα χρησιμοποιήθηκαν έως τώρα ως ονόματα ρυμουλκών.
> Επειδή όμως υπάρχει ενεργό ρυμουλκό ΑΙΑΣ, ελπίζω να μην υιοθετηθεί - όπως στο ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι - η πρακτική του λατινικού Ι για να διαφοροποιηθεί. Αυτή είναι μια πρακτική που συνηθίζεται στο εμπορικό ναυτικό και που μέχρι τώρα δεν την είχαμε συναντήσει στο ΠΝ πλην των ΤΠΚ ΠΑΝΑΓΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ. Αν ο δωρητής επιθυμεί το συγκεκριμένο όνομα ίσως θα είναι καλύτερα να μετονομαστεί το ρυμουλκό ΑΙΑΣ σε κάτι άλλο και να απελευθερωθεί το όνομα προς νέα χρήση.


Το πλοίο σημειωτέον είχε χτιστεί ως Τoisa Independent συμφερόντων Γρηγ. Καλλιμανόπουλου του οποίου οι εταιρείες χρεωκόπησαν γιά μιά ακόμη φορά.Απ' όσο γνωρίζω μετονομάστηκε σε Αias με σημαία Παναμά.
Αυτή η πρακτική της χρήσης λατινικών αριθμών θα πρέπει να σταματήσει κ νομίζω δεν συνηθίζεται γενικά σε πολεμικά ναυτικά.Η αρχή στο ΠΝ είχε γίνει με το ΚΥΚΝΟΣ Ι,  θαλαμηγού που δώρησε ο κ. Λασκαρίδης κ χρησιμοποιείται ως εκπαιδευτικό της ΣΝΔ.Ως γνωστό υπάρχει το ΠΠ ΚΥΚΝΟΣ πρώην Τ/Α κλάσης Νasty.
Mιά διόρθωση, τα ΠΑΝΑΓΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ήταν παράκτια περιπολικά.

----------


## Ellinis

Το Ίδρυμα Αικατερίνης Λασκαρίδη εξέδωσε την παρακάτω ανακοίνωση για την άφιξη του ΑΙΑΣ




> Την Παρασκευή 20 Αυγούστου 2021, το Πλοίο Γενικής Υποστήριξης «AIAS» κατέπλευσε στον Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας.
> Πρόκειται για το τρίτο κατά σειρά το οποίο δωρίζει στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό ο  Πρόεδρος του Ιδρύματος Αικατερίνης Λασκαρίδη, εφοπλιστής και Υποναύαρχος ε.τ. Παναγιώτης Λασκαρίδης*.* 
> Η *τρίτη δωρεά ΠΓΥ* έρχεται ακριβώς *ένα χρόνο μετά την παράδοση* στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό του δεύτερου *ΠΓΥ ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ* και *μόλις είκοσι μήνες* από αυτή του πρώτου, *ΠΓΥ ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι*.
> 
> Το *ΠΓΥ ΑΙΑΣ* -από το όνομα του Σαλαμίνιου ήρωα- είναι ένα ιδιαίτερο, ισχυρότερο σκάφος, με ευρυφασματικές δυνατότητες υποστήριξης των μονάδων κρούσεως του Στόλου, επιχειρησιακού σχεδιασμού και υλοποίησης αποστολών πολλαπλού τύπου, όχι μόνον διοικητικής μέριμνας. Τα χαρακτηριστικά του είναι εντυπωσιακά. Είναι μήκους περίπου 85 μέτρων και εκτοπίσματος 4.426 τόνων. Έχει μέγιστη ταχύτητα 16 κόμβων, με μεγάλη μεταφορική ικανότητα στο ανοικτό του κατάστρωμα των 1000 τετραγωνικών μέτρων. Πλήρως εξηλεκτρισμένο, διαθέτει σύστημα Dynamic Positioning κατηγορίας DP2 (σταθεροποίησης σε ακινησία με οποιεσδήποτε καιρικές συνθήκες), καθώς και δύο γέφυρες διοίκησης με ηλεκτρονικό εξοπλισμό τελευταίου τύπου, χαρακτηριστικά που του προσδίδουν εξαιρετικά επιχειρησιακά πλεονεκτήματα.
> Η διαδικασία αποδοχής της εν λόγω δωρεάς βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη.
> 
> Από τη Γραμματεία του ΙΑΛ
> 
> αιας.jpg

----------


## manolis2

Συμφωνα με πληροφοριες, το ΠΝ αποσυρε απο υπηρεσια  το παλαιο Πλοιο Γενικης Υποστηριξης (ΠΓΥ) Αξιός, αφηνοντας προς το παρον το αδελφο του πλοιο Αλιακμων εν ενεργεια. Ηταν αναμενομενη κινηση μετα την αποκτηση 3 νεων ΠΓΥ, απο δωρεες του ιδρυματος Λασκαριδη. Δεν βρηκα καποια σχετικη ανακοινωση απο το ΠΝ,, αλλα ηδη ο Αξιος δεν αναγραφεται στα ενεργα ΠΓΥ: https://www.hellenicnavy.gr/el/o-sto...tirikseos.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συμφωνα με πληροφοριες, το ΠΝ αποσυρε απο υπηρεσια  το παλαιο Πλοιο Γενικης Υποστηριξης (ΠΓΥ) Αξιός, αφηνοντας προς το παρον το αδελφο του πλοιο Αλιακμων εν ενεργεια. Ηταν αναμενομενη κινηση μετα την αποκτηση 3 νεων ΠΓΥ, απο δωρεες του ιδρυματος Λασκαριδη. Δεν βρηκα καποια σχετικη ανακοινωση απο το ΠΝ,, αλλα ηδη ο Αξιος δεν αναγραφεται στα ενεργα ΠΓΥ: https://www.hellenicnavy.gr/el/o-sto...tirikseos.html


Δεν γίνονται ανακοινώσεις γιά παροπλισμούς πλοίων,μερικές φορές κάποιοι βλέπουν το φως της δημοσιότητας.Πρόσφατα διέρρευσε στο fb o παροπλισμός του Υ/Β ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ το οποίο στο site του ΠΝ είχε ήδη διαγραφεί από τη δύναμη των υποβρυχίων.Έχω πει κ άλλες φορές το site δεν είναι αξιόπιστο, πχ το ΑΙΑΣ τόσο καιρό κ δεν φαίνεται στα ΠΓΥ.
Πιστεύω το ΑΛΙΑΚΜΩΝ με τα ανταλλακτικά από το αδελφό να μείνει ενεργό υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες αφού χρειάζεται ένα δεύτερο πραγματικό ΠΓΥ .
Δες τα πμ σου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Υποστολή σημαίας 6-6-2022.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΠΓΥ ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ.jpg
Το πλοίο στου Ξαβέρη στις 18-7-22 εν όψει εκπαιδευτικού πλου της ΣΝΔ.

----------

